# Besoin d'aide avec une Seiko SPIRIT SBQJ017



## pfabrice37 (Jan 30, 2019)

Bonjour,

Ceci est un peu un appel au secours.
Je possède cette montre depuis avril 2009.
La particularité de cette montre (pour ce que j'en sais) est d'avoir
une batterie soudée et donnée pour 10 ans.
Il y a 2 ans, la montre s'est arrêtée. Je l'ai portée chez un
revendeur Seiko (une grande chaine bien connue en FR)
qui me disait pouvoir changer la batterie.
Ils me l'ont rendue (moyennant 80€ !) mais le dateur avait changé de couleur.
Elle a fonctionné 2 ans et aujourd'hui est a nouveau à l'arrêt.

A votre avis, est-il encore possible de remettre cette montre en état de marche ?
Et si oui, auprès de qui ?

Merci par avance pour vos conseils.


----------

